# Worth County



## Judge (Nov 28, 2009)

I have hunted 4 days around Anderson City.  I am seeing very little movement.  It appears that they are moving at night.  Lots of tracks the next morning.  Is anyone seeing any movement during the day in Worth?


----------



## Judge (Dec 1, 2009)

*My Luck changed*

Well I got drawn for the hunt this weekend at Chickasawhachtee this weekend.  I went to the woods in Worth County to get my climber and decided to do a short hunt since the front was coming in.  I have hunted this property off and on for 3 years and have only seen one deer in the afternoon.

At 10 minutes til dark a pretty 8 point stepped out.  The 270 dropped him in his tracks at 75 yards.  He has some really long tines, especially the brow tines.


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like a good one!

They were moving about 8 miles north of Sylvester this weekend.  We saw a good number of deer, I was hunting with my bow and nothing was in range.

My buddy killed a good 8 pt on our place this weekend.  I'll post a pic in the other Worth co thread


----------

